#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Виртуозы санскрита

## Владимир Николаевич

Это конечно не буддизм, но надеюсь данный раздел форума позволяет.

Citra-Kavitvani of Srila Rupa Goswami

Это виртуозно.

----------

